# 1971 Raleigh DL-1 Roadster



## wrongway (Jun 25, 2018)

I picked up this DL-1 this weekend. The previous owner got it years ago, cleaned it up and had it waiting in his shop for a tune-up. He decided to sell it so I thought I should buy it. I think it has the factory tires.


----------



## wrongway (Jun 25, 2018)

Do they still make new brake pads for these? Currently this bike offers little to no stopping resistance......


----------



## Intense One (Jun 25, 2018)

wrongway said:


> Do they still make new brake pads for these? Currently this bike offers little to no stopping resistance......



Yes they do.... I was checking out a similar bike with similar issues and found them on eBay.  Cool Roadster!  Now get your brakes working and go cruisin' on that bad boy!


----------



## Intense One (Jun 25, 2018)

Intense One said:


> Yes they do.... I was checking out a similar bike with similar issues and found them on eBay.  Cool Roadster!  Now get your brakes working and go cruisin' on that bad boy!



Oops.... They're gone.  Hopefully someone else has a source! Good luck with your search, buddy!


----------



## gtflyte (Jun 25, 2018)

I purchased from this source Worked out great and promp delivery  to Canada .
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=172938743278


----------



## wrongway (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks for the info. I'll have to get new tires as well. They are cracked and the front one looks like the air is trying to get out! I assume black wall was stock?


----------



## Intense One (Jun 25, 2018)

Go


gtflyte said:


> I purchased from this source Worked out great and promp delivery  to Canada .
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/A-Pair-Vinta...743278?hash=item2843f3cdee:g:fZoAAMXQlgtS4ZFp
> View attachment 829169



good to know..... Just in case I stumble into a DL-1 in the near future!


----------



## gtflyte (Jun 25, 2018)

wrongway said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll have to get new tires as well. They are cracked and the front one looks like the air is trying to get out! I assume black wall was stock?



Yes black tires stock on mine also 


Enjoy


----------



## wrongway (Jun 25, 2018)

gtflyte said:


> Yes black tires stock on mine also View attachment 829305
> Enjoy



Nice!


----------



## wrongway (Jun 25, 2018)

How do these compare to the Sports model? I have a '63 Raleigh Sports that has been my main rider. This almost doesn't feel a whole lot different.


----------



## slowride (Jun 25, 2018)

Dl-1 / tourist brake pads can be purchased from Yellow Jersey bike shop in Wisconsin ( as can many other parts for these bikes)


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 25, 2018)

Those might be re-useable pad holders. The wide opening goes toward the back, and it allows you to slide the pad out and put a new pad in (keep the tight end forward so the pad doesn't push out when you apply the brakes). Kool Stop makes pads for the holders.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 25, 2018)

Same tires on my 1972...


----------



## HARPO (Jun 26, 2018)

I also have a Rudge Rod Brake bike with a rear Dynohub from 1952...


----------



## wrongway (Jun 26, 2018)

I had no idea other brands made these, too. They've got to be somewhat rare?


----------



## HARPO (Jun 26, 2018)

wrongway said:


> I had no idea other brands made these, too. They've got to be somewhat rare?




Rod brakes are on Rudge...Humber...Raleigh...Phillips...BSA...just to name a few...


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 26, 2018)

The rod brake roadster is the equivalent of the Model T or the VW Bug - mass produced, basic bicycle used all over the world. The Raleigh DL-1 is just one variety, but happens to be the most common in the US because they imported large numbers of them in the 1970s. But the rod brake roadster has been produced continuously in some form or another for well over 100 years now. They still make rod brake roadsters in India, China, and Pakistan, among other places. The rod brake roadster is probably the most-produced type of bicycle in history.

Here's an example of an earlier one - 1935 Hercules Model G





And you can still buy new rod brake bikes from the far east today:


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 26, 2018)

I don't mean to derail the thread but, how did you find the wheel-mounted bike rack worked with the DL-1? I need to buy a new bike rack for my Jeep. I let my wife have my old one and was thinking of going with rack that holds the bikes at the wheels rather than hanging them by the top-tube. I've got a couple rod brake roadsters that will need to go on the rack sooner or later.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 26, 2018)

Also Italy, Umberto Dei and Doniselli still makes very high-grade rod-brake roadsters.
http://www.umbertodei.it/index.htm 
https://www.doniselli.it/c/classiche/b013-bicicletta-doniselli-viaggio-uomo-28-4429.html


----------



## HARPO (Jun 27, 2018)

Umberto Dei and Doniselli. Why did they insist on putting the old cheap lighting system on it where it needs to run along the outer edge of the tire??? I know the Dynohub was patented by Raleigh, so using that was out. But really...:eek:


----------



## wrongway (Jun 27, 2018)

SirMike1983 said:


> I don't mean to derail the thread but, how did you find the wheel-mounted bike rack worked with the DL-1? I need to buy a new bike rack for my Jeep. I let my wife have my old one and was thinking of going with rack that holds the bikes at the wheels rather than hanging them by the top-tube. I've got a couple rod brake roadsters that will need to go on the rack sooner or later.




It actually wasn't the greatest for it. This has been a great rack, though. I've hauled my '63 Raleigh Sports and my wife's new Trek. (I couldn't get her on an old bike) It worked great for the '63 with only needing to store the inflator in the Jeep for the trip. The DL-1, as I found out, is a bit larger. I made the trip ok, but I didn't like how the ratchet strap didn't go around the downtube as well. I used extra tie downs just in case. I also had to adjust the front wheel cradle out a bit more. That being said this carrier has been a great deal and was only around $100 on amazon.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 27, 2018)

HARPO said:


> Umberto Dei and Doniselli. Why did they insist on putting the old cheap lighting system on it where it needs to run along the outer edge of the tire??? I know the Dynohub was patented by Raleigh, so using that was out. But really...:eek:



their Condorino roots, and modern bottle dynos and LEDs have to meet current Euro specs for light output - they're really quite Good, even Excellent.






http://www.velogical-engineering.com/rim-dynamo-en-1


----------



## blackhawknj (Jun 28, 2018)

An excellent find. Harris Cyclery lists rod brake pads. I use a SRAM 24 tooth cog on mine, 3rd Gear is 73, close to my favorite level gear of 70, the others are for hill climbing.
I feel a fairly big difference compared to a 26" wheel bike, especially in the braking and cornering. Removing the rear tire is quite different, and I now understand why the master link was designed. Also you have to remove a brake pad. And I managed to lose a chain tensioner while repairing a flat-in front of my apartment.
I chewed up one of the original tires using a sidewall generator. Should have made a Forester wheel.
I prefer generators, they work fine for me, and add to the "retro" feel.


----------



## wrongway (Jun 29, 2018)

I thought it odd yesterday when I rode my '63 Raleigh Sports to work (Jeep broke down) and I noticed that it seemed smaller than the DL-1. I've only ridden the DL-1 maybe 5 minutes so far and I already notice the difference. It needs a tune-up or I'd already be riding it more.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 29, 2018)

The larger wheels and the open frame angle on the DL-1 make the difference (well, the DL-1's weight does too). If you swap back and forth, the Sports will feel very "close together" and the on the DL-1, the front wheel will seem like it's way out in front of you. 

DL-1's design makes it extremely stable going over bumps like cobble stones or on dirt/rock roads.


----------



## wrongway (Jun 29, 2018)

SirMike1983 said:


> The larger wheels and the open frame angle on the DL-1 make the difference (well, the DL-1's weight does too). If you swap back and forth, the Sports will feel very "close together" and the on the DL-1, the front wheel will seem like it's way out in front of you.
> 
> DL-1's design makes it extremely stable going over bumps like cobble stones or on dirt/rock roads.




This will be great as I live in Pella and part of my commute is over original brick streets!


----------



## blackhawknj (Jun 29, 2018)

The chain tensioners play a critical role in centering the rear wheel. Braking requires more anticipation and road awareness.


----------



## wrongway (Jun 30, 2018)

I just got to wondering.....can I replace the rubber blocks and keep the original holders? I think I found the rubber blocks on eBay.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 30, 2018)

Yes- the blocks slide out of the back of the holders.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jul 1, 2018)

I have owned and ridden Sports and Tourists over the years and although I really wanted to like the ride of a Tourist, I didn't. I think it was mainly the inability to adjust the tilt of the handlebars as it made the riding position uncomfortable. 

Here is the last one I owned, a '72 - it is now riding the range somewhere in Texas.


----------



## wrongway (Jul 2, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> I have owned and ridden Sports and Tourists over the years and although I really wanted to like the ride of a Tourist, I didn't. I think it was mainly the inability to adjust the tilt of the handlebars as it made the riding position uncomfortable.
> 
> Here is the last one I owned, a '72 - it is now riding the range somewhere in Texas.
> 
> View attachment 832371




Yes, I'll have to see how I like it in the long run. That head-tube rake is something else. Not sure what it does for the feel of the bike or why they did it.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 2, 2018)

cozy ride and easy steering - at that angle, the fork acts like a shock absorber


----------



## wrongway (Jul 2, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> cozy ride and easy steering - at that angle, the fork acts like a shock absorber



Oh, I see. Interesting.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jul 2, 2018)

wrongway said:


> Yes, I'll have to see how I like it in the long run. That head-tube rake is something else. Not sure what it does for the feel of the bike or why they did it.



And the bike wants to track dead true so get used to making it want to turn...


----------

